# LCD Monitor für CAD Anwendung



## lew (14. Dezember 2008)

*LCD Monitor für CAD Anwendung*

Hallo, 200 Euro will ich maximal für einen neuen Monitor ausgeben. Eine hohe Auflösung ist Pflicht...min. 1920x1600

was könnt ihr mir da empfehlen?


----------



## FortunaGamer (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: LCD Monitor für CAD Anwendung*

Für 200 bekommst du glaube ich nichts, besonders mit der Auflösung.

EIZO: High-End LCD Monitore
Guck auf der Seite sind gute Monitore aber nicht für denn Preis.
Oder meinst du 2000€ wenn ja dann bist du da Richtig^^

Gruß,
Vincent


----------



## SkastYX (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: LCD Monitor für CAD Anwendung*

Also Eizo ist das NonplusUltra was Bildbearbeitung etc angeht, aber für CAD reicht auch ein normaler Monitor, es geht ja selten um die genaue Darstellung von Farben.

Eigentlich kannst du für CAD das Billigste nehmen, Kriterien wie die Reaktionszeit entfallen ja.
Aber für 200... ein wenig mehr wirst du in der Auflösung auf jeden Fall ausgeben müssen.


----------



## Overlocked (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: LCD Monitor für CAD Anwendung*

Also der billigste ist der Asus und der nur mit einer FULL HD Auflösung und das für 264€... LINK Andernfalls, falls du 2000€ meintest, hier ein Eizo mit einer 1920x1200 Auslösung, für 760€: LINK


----------



## FortunaGamer (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: LCD Monitor für CAD Anwendung*

Jo würde ich auch empfellen.
Der Eizo HD2442 hat HDMI kostet 1100€ oder Eizo SX3031W mit 30 Zoll und 2560er Auflösung kostet 2500 bissel Teuer.

Gruß,
Vincent


----------



## emmaspapa (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: LCD Monitor für CAD Anwendung*

Für 200 bekommst Du einen TFT mit TN-Panel.  Für CAD und Co. ist das nicht unbedingt geeignet.  Du solltest mal etwas genauer beschreiben was Du vor hast  Da ist dann aber max. bei 1680x1050 Schluss.


----------

